# Pretty Cool Homesteading Forum



## bryanpaul (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com

yup.....check it out......LOTS of topics and info


----------



## Earth (Oct 4, 2012)

You ain't kidding!!

Gonna save this for future reference...


----------



## dprogram (Oct 5, 2012)

Cool...One day I will have a small farm with a cabin...one day.


----------



## Miranda (Oct 5, 2012)

Right on. Going to check this out.


----------



## Psi em (Oct 6, 2012)

Some of the members of that forum have a pretty hardcore attitude against squatting and adverse possession.  Cool forum. Just avoid the discussions about adverse possession. It's a buzz kill.


----------



## eske silver (Mar 23, 2013)

Sweet Thanks!


----------

